# Does Anyone know what other countries are you advanced pre-hospital care?



## NYEMTB2P (Mar 28, 2009)

Just doing some investigating and looking into what other countries in the world are using advanced pre-hospital care. Would someday like to live in asia for a few years perhaps. Was thinking possibly signapore and perhaps attending paramedic school in the Philippines since their programs are based on ours.www.psemt.org,just because I love that country and the people there. Any ideas ?? Thank You!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 28, 2009)

Philippines, as you have already found, has a pretty well established paramedic program and is getting better all the time.  Although, there are certainly vast parts of the country that are not served by ALS.  Arguably the friendliest people in the world.

Malaysia, Indonesia, and Singapore all have paramedic level education, but all three are still very much in their infancy.  Malaysia seems to be doing the most to advance things with much government support.  Singapore has the hottest women.

Thailand, save for some hospital based provision, is pretty much still BLS, even in the cities.


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

to be honest - BLS if run properly, saves lives! In thailand there are not enough ALS ambulance crews, simple as that! So BLS is the standard at present! That is going to change in the future though....


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 6, 2017)

8 year old revival with no added value...nice save, I think?

Like getting the pulse back on a 98 year old cardiac arrest patient. Well done, right?


----------

